
Minecraft will stop using Amazon’s cloud - caution
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/20/microsoft-minecraft-mojang-abandon-aws-for-azure.html
======
solarkraft
Of course Minecraft itself doesn't require any servers to run. This is about
Realms, Mojang's server hosting service (you can still run your own).

Why did they stay with AWS for so long? A long-running contract?

Meta: Out of 11 paragraphs 2 (5 and 9) actually have content, while the
introduction is quite misleading.

